# any sites near York for Easter



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi
we are looking to go up to York for Easter, does anyone have any recommendations? Can be outside York if public transport is nearby.
Thanks


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi

You could try this (unless you have kids).http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=6143

Very nice well run small campsite. Very nice facilities.

South of York but within walking distance or there is a bus stop outside site.

Milly


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you are a member of C&CC there is always this meet, you will have to mix with tuggers but we have been on a few of their meets and they are very normal !!!

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/outandabout/2011/apr/event5394/

# Event Type: Temporary Holiday Site
# Dates: 21 April 2011-03 May 2011
# Times: 09:30 - 02:00
# Event Title: Easter/Mayday Holiday Rally
# Fees: £5.75per unit night.
# Booking Contact: Mrs D Smedley
# Booking Telephone: 01282 835956
# Steward Contact: Mrs D. Smedley
# Steward Telephone: 07717 177463
# Unit Types: All
# Map Reference: 105/586470
# Application Code: HS56/2011

We have stayed on this site, short walk to bus or right on cycle path that takes you to York in one direction and Selby in the other all off road on old railway line and tarmacked.

Mandy


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Huddersfield DA have an Easter Rally at York Racecourse - providing you are a CCC member - Details on Huddersfield DA website - I think its bookable but I hear still availability.


----------

